
Facebook Bars Alex Jones, Louis Farrakhan and Others from Its Services - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/02/technology/facebook-alex-jones-louis-farrakhan-ban.html
======
r721
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19810897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19810897)
(593 comments)

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks, I missed that.

~~~
r721
It helps to check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/active](https://news.ycombinator.com/active)
periodically, currently that submission is the highest there :)

~~~
dredmorbius
I typically do a front-page scan and URL search. May have omitted / forgotten
/ missed this time :-/

------
sievebrain
Of course, they won't be able to be consistent. Will they be shutting down
people who have spent years peddling lies, hate and conspiracy theories about
Russians to west coast anti Trump liberals too? Obviously not.

~~~
mieses
They will do more than that. They will succeed in getting society at large to
adopt the rules that solve the problems of their limited, private,
superficial, and narrow speech platform.

~~~
jasonvorhe
It must suck to be a right-wing troll these days.

~~~
mieses
this stuff is giving birth to a troll renaissance.

